# Jack Daniels Peppercorn Sauce



## MtnBiker

I posted this once in the chat area, thought I would repost in the 
recipe area.

Jack Daniels Peppercorn Sauce 
Great sauce recipe for steaks
Yeild: a little over 1 quart

Ingredients:

Shallots minced 1/2 cup
Black peppercorns cracked 1/2 cup 
Thyme 1/2 teaspoon 
Jack Daniels Whiskey 1/2 cup
Red wine vinegar 1/4 cup

Vegetable oil 1 tablespoon
yellow onion diced 1 cup
carrots diced 1/2 cup
celery diced 1/2 cup
tomato paste 1 table spoon
Beef stock 1 quart 

Roux - 4oz butter 1/2 cup flour cooked together to a pale tan paste.

Method:

1. In saute pan combine shallot and cracked peppercorns, thyme, add vinegar and Jack Daniels. Cook over medium heat until pan is almost dry. Set aside

2. In sauce pan heat oil, add onion and carrots cook until slightly browned. Add celery cook until celery in warm, then add tomato paste and cook until paste is carmelized. Add beef stock and simmer for 30 minutes.

3. Strain out vegetables, add shallot-peppercorn mixture, thicken with roux. Should be the viscosity of brown gravy.


NOTES:
You can find cracked peppercorns at the market or use whole peppercorn, place on cutting board and crush with saute pan with downward rolling motion. Whole are better, more voitale oils.

Knorr makes a great liquid beef consentrate, avoid the cubes they are way to salty and usually have very little beef in them.

When thickening with roux use a whisk and add a litte roux to heated sauce a little at a time until disired thickness.

A little more J.D. at the end to adjust the flavor may be needed.
This sauce will keep for quite some time in the refrigerator. Can be heated portions at a time, add a little soften whole butter just before putting on steak. 
This sauce rocks!! Enjoy


----------



## janeeng

I remember this one, and it is GOOD!


----------



## Moi

I love cracked peppercorn sauce.  Funny you mention Knorr...they make a great powdered green peppercorn sauce for those in a hurry.  Unfortunately, since Jimnyc doesn't like "spicy" foods I cannot use pepper!  Janeen, invite me over!


----------

